# displayport zu hdmi adapter -> kein bild



## aringler (22. Mai 2012)

hi 
ich habe einen Dell U2312 HM gekauft
zudem besitze ich diesen receiver: Comag SL 40 HD HDTV Satelliten Receiver (USB 2.0 für externe Festplatte oder USB-Stick, Scart, HDMI) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

der dvi anschluss am bildschirm ist schon besetzt(Grafikkarte).
nun möchte ich den receiver mit HD per hdmi kabel an den monitor anschließen

folgende adapter habe ich gekauft: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002E4V3T2/ref=ox_ya_os_product
Displayport w/latch zu HDMI kurzes Kabel, UL20276 28: Amazon.de: Elektronik

beide funktionieren jedoch nicht. 
ich hatte den displayport zu hdmi adapter direkt am bildschirm angeschlossen und in den adapter das hdmi kabel und dann an den receiver. 

jedoch erfolglos.

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet bzw. mich aufklären könntet.
muss ich eventuell den bildschirm austauschen, da ein solcher adapter nie funktionieren wird? 
achja, auf die idee gekommen das es vll am receiver liegt bin ich natürlich auch schon gekommen.
folglich bin ich zu meinem bruder hab da folgendes ausprobiert:
adapter an den bildschirm mit hdmi kabel an einen laptop angeschlossen -> auch hier kein bild

gruß aron


----------



## Kotor (22. Mai 2012)

Ich denke dein Receiver weiß nicht was ein Display Port Adapter ist. Ein DP Adapter ist nicht einfach ein "Adapter" 

das einfachste wäre natürlich HDMI Receiver auf HDMI Monitor - jedoch hört es sich so an wie wenn dein Monitor kein HDMI Eingang hat.
eine Möglichkeit hast du noch: HDMI <-> VGA Kabel 

über den VGA Eingang am Monitor (den solltest du haben) wirst du kein HD Signal übertragen können. Ich schaff 1440x900 über VGA - keine Ahnung ob man auch 1920x1080 rüberbekommt.


----------



## aringler (22. Mai 2012)

also FULL HD bekommst du nich über nen vga kabel soviel is klar

achja, auf die idee gekommen das es vll am receiver liegt bin ich natürlich auch schon gekommen.
folglich bin ich zu meinem bruder hab da folgendes ausprobiert:
adapter an den bildschirm mit hdmi kabel an einen laptop angeschlossen -> auch hier kein bild

gruß aron



also FULL HD bekommst du nich über nen vga kabel soviel is klar

aber 
dieses problem taucht ja nicht nur bei den receiver auf sondern auch beim anschluss an einen normalen laptop


----------



## Ryle (22. Mai 2012)

Das Ding ist andersherum gedachtl, also für Displayport zu HDMI und nicht umgekehrt. Meines Wissens nach ist es nicht möglich von HDMI auf Displayport nur andersherum und dann auch nur aktiv.


----------



## aringler (22. Mai 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding ist andersherum gedachtl, also für Displayport zu HDMI und nicht umgekehrt. Meines Wissens nach ist es nicht möglich von HDMI auf Displayport nur andersherum und dann auch nur aktiv.



wie kann das denn anders herum gedacht sein. Es ist doch nur eine Anschlussmöglichkeit vorhanden.
Beide Adapter sind ja displayport männlich und hdmi weiblich


----------



## Ryle (22. Mai 2012)

Steckst das Ding in den Displayport Ausgang deiner Grafikkarte und dann ein HDMI Kabel dran, HDMI wie auch DP Kabel sind an beiden Enden Male. 

Beim ersten Adapter kann ich dich noch verstehen, da steht ziemlich verwirrender Blödsinn in der Artikelbeschreibung. Beim zweiten Adapter steht aber klar Displayport *zu* HDMI. Deine Signalquelle ist aber HDMI vom Receiver und die willst du *zu* Displayport und das geht eben nicht mit Adaptern. Wenn etwas funktionieren könnte dann ein aktiver Converter > Klick

Sind aber nicht billig und ob dabei Ton übertragen werden kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Mai 2012)

aringler schrieb:


> also FULL HD bekommst du nich über nen vga kabel soviel is klar


 
Natürlich bekommt man "theoretisch" Full-HD über ein VGA-Kabel 
Möglich sind sogar höhere Auflösungen.
VGA-Anschluss

Ob das allerdings "sinnvoll" ist - wegen der Unschärfe bei hohen Auflösungen per analoger Ansteuerung - darüber läßt sich streiten


----------



## Kotor (23. Mai 2012)

habe einen Display Port zu VGA Adapter - der DP Adapter hat keine Stromversorgung (passiv), trotzdem befindet sich im inneren des DP Adapters eine logische Schaltung ("aktiv") - die von der Grafikkarte unterstützt wird. Ein HDTV Sat Receiver wird nichts mit einem DP Adapter anfangen können. bitte korrigiert mich ...


----------

